# 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist.



## cyclingday

Here's a few shots of the rarely seen.
1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model.


 

 

 This bike was originally owned by a Dentist from Santa Monica, California.
There is still a faint remnant of the point of purchase, shop decal on the frame.
Only the word Santa and a few numbers are visible, but it does help corroborate its provenance.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Sweet bike Marty! 

Webb brakes are the coolest.


----------



## rollfaster

Damn!! I love it Marty!


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Eric.
This is my first experience with the Schwinn-Webb, Ten Spot Brake.
They're a cool design that is easy to set up.
The rod linkage allows independent adjustment of each caliper, so you can really dial them in.
The big levers provide a lot of stopping power.


----------



## K-Love

Amazing! What is the tubing? Reynolds 531?


----------



## island schwinn

another beautiful bike,Marty.


----------



## bikecrazy

Love those brakes and pedals! One special bike.


----------



## cyclingday

K-Love said:


> Amazing! What is the tubing? Reynolds 531?



Reynolds tubing was made of Manganese & Molybdenum.
The Paramount tubing was made of Chromium & Molybdenum.
Here's an article from the American Bicyclist  that was first published in April 1938 for the introduction of the Paramount line.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## markivpedalpusher

Another one got “the Marty touch” 
Lucky bike and lucky owner - perfect match. 
Beautiful bike Marty!


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Mark.
Here's the before picture, how it was when found.


 I owe a big debt of thanks to those here at the Cabe who helped with sourcing the missing parts.
Thank's, guys!


----------



## K-Love

cyclingday said:


> Reynolds tubing was made of Manganese & Molybdenum.
> The Paramount tubing was made of Chromium & Molybdenum.
> Here's an article from the American Bicyclist  that was first published in April 1938 for the introduction of the Paramount line.




Thanks for the article. I'm more familiar with the later Nervex lugged Paramounts... I don't know much about the early years. Amazing the Racer model weighed only 20 lbs in 1938!


----------



## fordmike65

@Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499

Duuuuude! So glad you ended up with it! If this ever comes to a Foothill Flyers ride please give me the heads up, ill make sure im there!


----------



## sarmis

Great job Marty !
Those fenders makes it complete.  
I’m glad it went to a good home instead of the Goodwill.  
I’ll let Charlie see the results !
sarmis

Here are my favorite before pics. 
I liked the original owner bars,  comfy saddle and that “groovy” front tire.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks to you, Sarmis.
I really appreciate the opportunity that you provided me, to have the chance to experience the 1938/39 Sports Tourist model Schwinn Paramount.
As I was wheeling the bike out to the truck, Charlie asked me if I planned to ride the bike?
I shook his hand and said, absolutely!


----------



## Bozman

A sweet bicycle!  Great job bringing this beauty back to life.  I love this model and the Schwinn New Worlds of that vintage.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 747487 View attachment 747488 View attachment 747489 View attachment 747490


----------



## cyclingday

Here's a few more shots of the 38/39 Sports Tourist Paramount.










While, out enjoying the ride.


----------



## bikeyard

sarmis said:


> Great job Marty !
> Those fenders makes it complete.
> I’m glad it went to a good home instead of the Goodwill.
> I’ll let Charlie see the results !
> sarmis
> 
> Here are my favorite before pics.
> I liked the original owner bars,  comfy saddle and that “groovy” front tire.
> 
> View attachment 747523
> View attachment 747524
> View attachment 747525



Those groovy front tires are usually war era tires that I've seen


----------



## geosbike

nice marty


----------



## cyclingday

I just picked up this 1940 letter from the factory, that somewhat helps explain why these early 38/39 Schwinn lightweight tourist models are so seldom seen.



It seems that very few orders were placed for them, due to the fixed price and unregulated foreign competition.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## sarmisluters

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1183504




Looking nicer by the minute, should have I bought it from Charlie, nah ?! 
Just a random pang of regret, lol !


----------



## Vicious Cycle

Kool bike, has the rear fender been shortened ?


----------



## cyclingday

No, the 1st generation 38/39 Sports Tourist Paramounts and Superiors, had the fender truncated to facilitate the wheels removal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

This thread makes me want one!  Thanks Marty, another dream bike on the list that never seems to get shorter!


----------



## Vicious Cycle

I haven't seen that illustration before, my Tourist's are '41 and newer with the longer rear fenders. I learn something every day.


----------



## SirMike1983

Interesting letter. They were kind of brazen about the vertical price fix. It's funny to see the "inferior" notion to the "foreign" bikes - in those days probably English Hercules, Phillips, Raleigh, etc. Certainly good bikes, many the equals of the Schwinn bikes, just different in terms of construction and equipment. Interesting that they were allegedly "inferior", yet Schwinn copied English designs and used English parts on many of their own bikes. I wonder what they would have said to the truly inferior cheapo bikes we see in the big box stores from China today.

This was again a complaint in the 1950s when the bike industry in the US was pushing for tariffs on foreign bikes.

And then there's the factor that the great depression was still on-going. We certainly see more survivor Schwinns from the 1940 and later period than 1938-39.

The letter is a nice find.


----------



## cyclingday

Ha!
I thought the same thing, when I read that letter.
The Schwinn lightweights at that time, we’re pretty much a complete knock off of the best British and French bicycles of that time.
The frames were made by Belgian expatriate, Emil Wastyn and most of the componentry was of British design.
To be fair, the introduction article does say, that the new Schwinn lightweights, incorporate all of the best features of the most expensive British and Continental designs.
So, they were trying to emulate the best of the European sport bikes.
In that, I’d say they accomplished what they set out to do.
They just weren’t affordable compared to what was being imported.


----------



## SirMike1983

And you have the cultural issue side too - a British or French couple might go for a bicycle ride or be part of a bicycle touring club for fun, whereas an American couple might go out for a Sunday drive in the family car at that time. They're both fun. The car held a special place in American culture that the bicycle did not  in those days. Even the kids wanted their bicycles to be more like cars, motorcycles, or airplanes. Schwinn was a couple decades ahead of the 1970s bike boom... too far ahead of its time.


----------



## fatbike

I would love to have one, a Paramount Tourist 1950s or earlier, a women's and boys version.


----------



## cyclingday

Just another snap shot from the road.




The monochrome gives this one a timeless quality.
It also makes the bike look like it’s in better condition than it actually is. Lol!


----------



## rennfaron

cyclingday said:


> Just another snap shot from the road.
> The monochrome gives this one a timeless quality.
> It also makes the bike look like it’s in better condition than it actually is. Lol!



The color photos of the bike give it a timeless quality! 
What!? That bike is in great condition for the age. Stop riding it around so much   especially on that super hard to find saddle...


----------



## HARPO

I was fortunate enough to get those same pedals on a late 40's Continental last year. First time I've ever had the chance to even see them.


----------



## Miq

The brake mechanisms are killer and the chrome mudguards are sweet!  The attachment of the mudguard stays, far from the axles, is not like the New World lightweights of this era.

Looks like a decently large sprocket in those rear forks too.  I bet it is great to ride. 

Prewar lightweight Schwinns are cooler than most people realize.  This Paramount is a very fine example.  It's great to see it being ridden proudly.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I would never have guessed that was a Schwinn just looking at the frame


----------



## cyclingday

Just another day at the beach.


----------

